# Older mix - shepherd and ???



## rstl99 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all,
I am considering adopting this nice senior dog from a rescue organization. I'm told it's a "shepherd mix", is about 9 years old and weighs 55 pounds.
I'm curious if some of you may be able to help me determine what kind of mix this particular dog is. Thank you.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a beautiful kind face:wub: I have such a soft spot for seniors.

Honestly, I see a GSD with obviously soft ears. If not, there's ALOT of shepherd there, IMO of course.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I have no idea on the mix, but he is a very handsome boy. I hope that you can give him a forever and loving home to spend the rest of his days in, I know he will repay you with lots of love.


----------



## rstl99 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, she's a girl actually (I omitted to say that). I'll tell you the story of this dog if I end up adopting her, it's heartbreaking and yet full of hope. There's a lot of wisdom in those brown eyes of hers. Cheers!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She does look like she has a story to tell. I think she's beautiful.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like my old GSD mix. She looked like a GSD with ears down just like this sweety.
I'd say mixed with another herding breed or hound/beagle.


----------



## rstl99 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok thank you. You may be right on the mix.
I have never owned a GSD before, and was really looking for a mid-sized dog. I was told this one weighs around 55 pounds, which I gather is on the lighter side for a Shepherd, but still a large dog? I'm going to see it this weekend, it's out of town.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

With those eyes she has, you will be coming home with her  She is a beautiful girl!


----------

